# Tax claim on commuting between two cities



## telecom1678 (May 3, 2014)

Dear All,

My husband has started his Job in Munich and I live in Berlin. Now He travels to Berlin almost every weekend. He is planning to get Bahncard 100 which is cost around 4400 per year. I am wondering if he can claim some tax return on the commuting between two cities? any idea how much can he get back? I am looking forward to any advice. 

regards, Eva


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Contact any competent Steuerberater, or find an online forum devoted to German taxes. Yours is not really an expat question so you're not likely to find a good answer here.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One other option is to find one of those little books/magazines about doing your tax forms in Germany (in German, of course) - usually available at bookshops or newsstands. I had to use one of those several years ago when I lived in Germany and found them very helpful.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

cost for the way from home to office, workshop etc. will be payed in fix rates. But only one way a day. 
f.i. he drives by car 23KM, 230 days, 0,30 €/Km : 23 km * 230 T * 0,3 € = 1.587 €

In your case perhaps it could be better to enter an Allowance in Lohnsteuerkarte.
If Werbungskosten are above 600 € like yours use this way. Ask a Steuerberater or Lohnsteuerhilfe etc. for assistance, even for the Einkommensteuererklärung (income tax return) and collect as many bills as possible ( Bahn, taxi, doppelte Haushaltsführung (double housekeeping) etc..too much to do it alone.


----------

